# Nikon finally Admits D600 Dust Problem



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/18180
Well, they at least admitted what many owners have known for months, but are still in denial that there is any widespread problem. Why can't Nikon just be straight forward and admit the issue in a timely manner? They have been hurt by poor sales and a bad rep over this, when they could have sent out a letter like this long ago.
The answer is likely that users who haven't checked their sensor and do not even know how, will send in their camera for a cleaning. I hope they have resolved it with newer production units, but nothing is said or admitted there either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2013)

Nikon announces that the *D600* has been officially renamed the *D*usty*60O*ily.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 23, 2013)

Even this does not sound like Nikon is willing to fully admit to the extent of the problem ... they refer to this problem as "in some rare cases"


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 23, 2013)

here is my guess: based on number of pre-order numbers of nikon d7100 is not as many as expected, they admits their problems with d600 with a hope of drawing more pre-order on d7100... ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not sure how anyone here would have information about pre-orders of the D7100, or the Nikon forecast, but the worldwide economy is not conducive to sales of big ticket items. None of the camera manufacturers are likely to meet their sales forcasts, and they downgrade them every quarter.
Canon has the price advantage with the 60D costing far less than the D7000 / D7100, and, in tough times, that is a huge advantage. Even buyers who can afford more hold back and go for lower priced equipment.


----------



## meli (Feb 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure how anyone here would have information about pre-orders of the D7100, or the Nikon forecast, but the worldwide economy is not conducive to sales of big ticket items. None of the camera manufacturers are likely to meet their sales forcasts, and they downgrade them every quarter.
> Canon has the price advantage with the 60D costing far less than the D7000 / D7100, and, in tough times, that is a huge advantage. Even buyers who can afford more hold back and go for lower priced equipment.



If i remember correctly both 60d & d7k launched at the same price but d7k consistently outsold 60d even when the price diff. went >100$. d7k was actually the first nikon i ever started notice around (whereas before it was just a sea of rebels)


----------



## meli (Feb 23, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> here is my guess: based on number of pre-order numbers of nikon d7100 is not as many as expected, they admits their problems with d600 with a hope of drawing more pre-order on d7100... ;D



D7k had oil smears issues too upon launch so icant see d7100 avoiding it ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Even this does not sound like Nikon is willing to fully admit to the extent of the problem ... they refer to this problem as "in some rare cases"



Conventional corporatespeak. What else would they do -- use the Aso defense??


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 23, 2013)

meli said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > here is my guess: based on number of pre-order numbers of nikon d7100 is not as many as expected, they admits their problems with d600 with a hope of drawing more pre-order on d7100... ;D
> ...



ummm... never heard of that problem with d7000? might be i was not a dslr user during that time. all i know is that number of my friends have dust and oil problems with their d600. they all have had to traveled to los angeles several times to get their camera cleaned and all complained about parking fees and hassles...

note: i used to laugh at people who were carrying big camera with them when traveling, but i now bet that someone is standing at somewhere in a crowd is laughing at me carrying a big camera... ;D

oh... just notice that my status has been changed from "t4i" to "eos m"... i thought t4i is a better choice? is there something wrong?... LOL


----------



## traveller (Feb 23, 2013)

Do I care, I use a Canon? 

I don't come on this site to revel in the misfortunes of Nikon users. OK, it does illustrate the point that other manufacturers have QC issues with their products, but that should not absolve Canon when they have problems. 

If we're honest, this unwillingness to admit to failure is part of human nature in general and of Japanese business culture in particular. Feel free to try and prove me wrong, I'll just dig my heels in and refuse to bow to logic ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2013)

traveller said:


> Feel free to try and prove me wrong, I'll just dig my heels in and refuse to bow to logic ;D



Really?!? I find that hard to believe...no one ever does that around here.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 23, 2013)

traveller said:


> If we're honest, this unwillingness to admit to failure is part of human nature in general and of *Japanese business culture in particular*.


Japanese are one of the few cultures on this planet that are honest and willing to admit failure ... my boss is Japanese and so are many of my colleagues.


----------



## Ryan_W (Feb 23, 2013)

Someone, somewhere is working on a revised D600 vs 6D review that will read like this:



> One of the biggest reasons to pick the D600 is that it comes with 15% more free dust.


----------



## mbpics (Feb 23, 2013)

meli said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how anyone here would have information about pre-orders of the D7100, or the Nikon forecast, but the worldwide economy is not conducive to sales of big ticket items. None of the camera manufacturers are likely to meet their sales forcasts, and they downgrade them every quarter.
> ...



Yeah, I see D7k's whenever I go out. Nikon did a great job of convincing people to get one that would have otherwise been happy with an entry-level model.

Aside from the painfully small buffer, the D7k is a fantastic camera and IMO hits a much better sweet spot for crop bodies than either the 60D or 7D. I know that if I shot crop I'd love a prism viewfinder, solid grip, lots of AF points, and some weather sealing without having to lug around a 7D or have to pay for 8fps that I wouldn't use. 

The D7100 looks like it's going to be a home run. I know lots of people around here would kill for a 70D with the 5D3 AF (including an f/8 cross-type), weather sealing, and 6fps for $1200! It's a pity they didn't give it a bigger buffer though; all of the other specs are spot-on.


----------



## Faxon (Feb 23, 2013)

Being a Canon owner, I am unaware of this issue. Can somebody explain to me what is going on with the Nikon D600?


----------



## mbpics (Feb 23, 2013)

Faxon said:


> Being a Canon owner, I am unaware of this issue. Can somebody explain to me what is going on with the Nikon D600?



The initial batches of the D600 reported large amounts of dust, mostly concentrated in the top right corner of the frame. Roger Cicala at LensRentals did a couple of reports and suggested that it was due to the new shutter mechanism. In his second blog post, he reported that the issue clears up to normal levels after ~3000 shots.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/10/d600-sensor-dust-issues
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/not-surprisingly-d600-dust-issue-gets-better-over-time

Of course, people are blowing this all out of proportion because it's a new camera and a big purchase for any hobbyist. I wouldn't want a sensor that makes itself dusty, but it's not the end of the world to whip out a cleaning swab every once in a while.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 26, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Of course, people are blowing this all out of proportion because it's a new camera and a big purchase for any hobbyist. I wouldn't want a sensor that makes itself dusty, but it's not the end of the world to whip out a cleaning swab every once in a while.


If the camera is going to collect that much dust after having spent $2000, I don't think it is "blowing out of proportion" ... it is very justified for people to complain about the sub-standard quality control of Nikon. People complain about Sigma & Tamron quality control for products that cost a quarter of the price Nikon is charging for D600


----------



## mbpics (Mar 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mbpics said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, people are blowing this all out of proportion because it's a new camera and a big purchase for any hobbyist. I wouldn't want a sensor that makes itself dusty, but it's not the end of the world to whip out a cleaning swab every once in a while.
> ...



Sensor cleaning isn't hard to do nor is the equipment necessary particularly expensive compared to the cost of a full frame body. My main complaint with the D600 is the plasticky body and IMO inferior ergonomics; it makes me happy that I got a D700 while they were still in production.

People complain about third party lenses because of more frequent decentering, AF issues, etc, none of which have a fix as easy as just cleaning the sensor. BTW, I think both of the companies you mentioned have made great strides and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a lens from either one these days.

Roger from Lensrentals reported the dust "issue" falls to well within normal limits after 3000 shots. That's a few weekends or a single vacation for me? Hardly a big deal IMO, but to each his own


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mbpics said:
> ...


When a company like Nikon frequently screws up on their brand new gear people are going to complain about the sub-standard quality control of Nikon ... remember the Nikon EN-EL15 issue, the SB 900, and now the D600 sensor. In the case of Sigma & Tamron they have always been willing to calibrate their lenses with your DSLR *without charging for it* i.e. they *acknowledged the problem*, unlike Nikon when the SB 900 had problems all they did was produce SB 910 and make more money from their goof-up. Nikon cannot expect their customers to go clean the sensor of a brand new camera (costing $2000) which should have been free from dust and oil in the first place.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 3, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Sensor cleaning isn't hard to do nor is the equipment necessary particularly expensive compared to the cost of a full frame body.



No, but it's terribly scary to do... I've personally cleaned my 5DMkII three times now (with a sensor swab and solution) and fortunately I don't have to do that too often. Happy to report my 7D is still (visible) dust free


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> When a company like Nikon frequently screws up on their brand new gear people are going to complain about the sub-standard quality control of Nikon ... remember the Nikon EN-EL15 issue, the SB 900, and now the D600 sensor. In the case of Sigma & Tamron they have always been willing to calibrate their lenses with your DSLR *without charging for it* i.e. they *acknowledged the problem*, unlike Nikon when the SB 900 had problems all they did was produce SB 910 and make more money from their goof-up. Nikon cannot expect their customers to go clean the sensor of a brand new camera (costing $2000) which should have been free from dust and oil in the first place.



Ah-hem... the light leak in the 5D3? The problems with the speedlite AF assist beam? Blinking red AF point? 

And the 5D3 is much, much more expensive than the D600. Nikon is not better and not worse than other manufacturers. It's only normal that new products have some unexpected flaw but early adopters don't hear from that ear.

Honestly, in my opinion Nikon's outing at this point means they solved it. I don't see any other reason otherwise to admit something they've been denying so far.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > When a company like Nikon frequently screws up on their brand new gear people are going to complain about the sub-standard quality control of Nikon ... remember the Nikon EN-EL15 issue, the SB 900, and now the D600 sensor. In the case of Sigma & Tamron they have always been willing to calibrate their lenses with your DSLR *without charging for it* i.e. they *acknowledged the problem*, unlike Nikon when the SB 900 had problems all they did was produce SB 910 and make more money from their goof-up. Nikon cannot expect their customers to go clean the sensor of a brand new camera (costing $2000) which should have been free from dust and oil in the first place.
> ...


Maybe you are not aware, Canon *did admit all of the above issues* you've raised *and fixed one of them and assured customers that it is currently working on the speedlite AF assist beam* ... unlike Nikon which made its customers pay for SB910 when they goofed up on SB900, Canon is not charging its customers for those issues ... besides a light leak is nowhere near as bad as a dirty/oil sensor.


----------



## mbpics (Mar 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> a light leak is nowhere near as bad as a dirty/oil sensor.



I was unaware you could fix a light leak with a $5 swab without having to open up your camera's case.

Give it up, it's really not a big deal 

5D3 dynamic range, now THAT'S a big deal ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

Being a Canon user, I was completely unaware of such faults. No need to panic, continue to shoot canon.


*:|*


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > a light leak is nowhere near as bad as a dirty/oil sensor.
> ...


The point is Canon *acknowledged and fixed the issue rightaway* FOC ... Nikon is not even admitting that it is a widespread problem
Tell all the customers who spent $2000 on a dirty oily sensor that it is not a big deal and see what they'll tell you.
Accepted that 5D3 dynamic range is not on par with Nikon D800 ... but Canon never misguided anyone or advertised anywhere by claiming that their Dynamic range is better than the Nikon ... you should check your facts.


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Canon 1Ds3 had oil issues when they were new. They over oiled the mirror arms and high speed shooting (if you could call it that) would fling lots of oil all over the sensor. I had to send mine in to be cleans since it was waaaaay too much to attempt to clean up plus they had to remove some of the oil from the mirror arms. These things happen to all manufacturers. 

Now the focusing problem of the 1Ds3 was a different issue that was worthy of complaining about. :-\


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 5, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> The Canon 1Ds3 had oil issues when they were new. They over oiled the mirror arms and high speed shooting (if you could call it that) would fling lots of oil all over the sensor. I had to send mine in to be cleans since it was waaaaay too much to attempt to clean up plus they had to remove some of the oil from the mirror arms. These things happen to all manufacturers.
> 
> Now the focusing problem of the 1Ds3 was a different issue that was worthy of complaining about. :-\


Absolutely ... when there is an issue with gear that costs thousands of dollars the customer has every right to compalin (doesn't matter if it is Canon or Nikon) ... my only problem is when people say that is "not a big deal" ... of course it is a big deal, it is our hard earned money and if there is a large scale problem people are bound to raise that issue, but that certainly does not mean we are "blowing it out of proportion".


----------

